# Ridiculous lies propagated by the Democrats



## M14 Shooter (Feb 21, 2022)

Says Clayton:


> *No one is going to ‘ban’ guns, no one is going to ‘confiscate’ guns – those are ridiculous lies propagated by the right*







__





						Sandy Hook Parents, Remington agree to $73 million settlement
					

Trans people are pushing the sterilzation and mutilation of children...you idiot...   Uh, guy, we have a million trans people in this country and only perform 11,000 sex-reassignment surgeries a year.  If a minor is getting the surgery, it's a pretty clear case.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



Innumerable Democrats, however, claim they will do exactly that - ban guns, confiscate guns, or both.
Therefore, Clayton's claim, above, is only true if those on the right know the Democrats who claim they will do exactly that are lying.
The obvious question for C_Clayton_Jones
Why are the Democrats lying?


----------



## ... (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Says Clayton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well nobody took any Remingtons away so I don't know how that figures in.  Moreover, this - rumor - that "Dems want to disarm Americans and take guns away from people" is just nonsense and purveyors of this fear mongering rumor have no hope of validating it.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Moreover, this - rumor - that "Dems want to disarm Americans and take guns away from people" is just nonsense and purveyors of this fear mongering rumor have no hope of validating it.


Like the issue presented in the OP - which you did not address:
This is only true if these "purveyors" know the Democrats who claim they will do exactly that are lying.
The obvious question  for you:
Why are the Democrats lying?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Says Clayton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many guns were banned under the settlement ?.


----------



## ... (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Like the issue presented in the OP - which you did not address:
> This is only true if these "purveyors" know the Democrats who claim they will do exactly that are lying.
> The obvious question  for you:
> Why are the Democrats lying?


You're basing your argument on a rumor, nothing more.  "Democrats are lying"; where's your proof of that?


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Says Clayton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only honest DemoKKKrat:


----------



## ... (Feb 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> How many guns were banned under the settlement ?.


None yet, but wait.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> None yet, but wait.



Kamala Harris is going to take your guns

Better hide them


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> The only honest DemoKKKrat:
> 
> View attachment 604500


How many did he take?


----------



## ... (Feb 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Kamala Harris is going to take your guns
> 
> Better hide them


And you get that nonsense form - where exactly?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> You're basing your argument on a rumor, nothing more.  "Democrats are lying"; where's your proof of that?


Did you not -read- the OP?
Clayton's claim, and your claim, is only true if those on the right know the Democrats who claim they will ban/confiscate guns are lying.
So, assuming his - and your - claim is true, the Democrats must be lying.
Thus the question;
Why are the Democrats lying?


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> How many did he take?



I have no idea, the man can't win a political race no matter how much help he gets from anti-civil rights people like you.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 21, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> The only honest DemoKKKrat:
> 
> View attachment 604500


He's the most obvious example, yes.
And sufficient to demonstrate the point.


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> He's the most obvious example, yes.
> And sufficient to demonstrate the point.



Indeed, but DNC butt bois like rightwinger claim it doesn't matter because Beto didn't win.

LOL


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Why are the Democrats lying?



  It's what Democraps do.  It's what Democraps are.

  Why do pigs wallow in mud?

  Why do flies eat shit?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Indeed, but DNC butt bois like rightwinger claim it doesn't matter because Beto didn't win.
> 
> LOL


OP claims guns are being banned and confiscated
and that C. Clayton Jones lied

Show me


----------



## ... (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Did you not -read- the OP?
> Clayton's claim, and your claim, is only true if those on the right know the Democrats who claim they will ban/confiscate guns are lying.
> So, assuming his - and your - claim is true, the Democrats must be lying.
> Thus the question;
> Why are the Democrats lying?


Yeah, for the second time: I read the OP.  The only thing that makes sense in your reply here is that Clayton said that Dems are not going to use shootings and law suits to ban certain guns.

I think they will and they have done that already: it;s time for a brush up and if these lawsuits keep rendering multi-million dollar awards for things like Sandy Hook, then said "assault weapons" will just become a liability for manufacturers and that alone may put a ban on manufacturing and sales.

I'm for that.


----------



## ... (Feb 21, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's what Democraps do.  It's what Democraps are.
> 
> Why do pigs wallow in mud?
> 
> Why do flies eat shit?


What are Dems lying about exactly?


----------



## Donald H (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Did you not -read- the OP?
> Clayton's claim, and your claim, is only true if those on the right know the Democrats who claim they will ban/confiscate guns are lying.
> So, assuming his - and your - claim is true, the Democrats must be lying.
> Thus the question;
> Why are the Democrats lying?


When are the guns going to be confiscated?
Is it going to happen this year or next?
How long will it take for the Democrats to gain enough power to do it?

If it's going to take 10 years or more then could we put off discussing it in favour of more important topics?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Well nobody took any Remingtons away so I don't know how that figures in.  Moreover, this - rumor - that "Dems want to disarm Americans and take guns away from people" is just nonsense and purveyors of this fear mongering rumor have no hope of validating it.


Putting gun companies out of business, which is the objective of these lawsuits, will ban guns and ammunition by default.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Yeah, for the second time: I read the OP.  The only thing that makes sense in your reply here is that Clayton said that Dems are not going to use shootings and law suits to ban certain guns.


If that's the case you need to catch up, and sharpen your reading comprehension skills.


----------



## ... (Feb 21, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Putting gun companies out of business, which is the objective of these lawsuits, will ban guns and ammunition by default.


Not the average guy useful ones just the military grade weaponry and that;s a good thing.


----------



## ... (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> If that's the case you need to catch up, and sharpen your reading comprehension skills.


I read just fine: you might want to try and improve your communication skills though...

just sayin


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 21, 2022)

Donald H said:


> When are the guns going to be confiscated?


Since you, as always, are only going to tuck your tail and run away, why don't you just do that now and we can skip the 2-3 posts that it will take for me to put you in a position where you have no choice but to do so.
Thanks.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> I read just fine: you might want to try and improve your communication skills though...
> just sayin


I accept your concession.
When you can address the questions I asked, let me know.


----------



## ... (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> I accept your concession.


I accept that you are a horrible communicator.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Putting gun companies out of business, which is the objective of these lawsuits, will ban guns and ammunition by default.


We have 350 million guns in circulation right now


----------



## Donald H (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Since you, as always, are only going to tuck your tail and run away, why don't you just do that now and we can skip the 2-3 posts that it will take for me to put you in a position where you have no choice but to do so.
> Thanks.


Yeah but when Shooter? a year, a couple of years, or 10 years, or when?
*If you're going to predict that the Dems are going to take all the guns away, then you owe us an answer on when! *
I won't make light of it, I promise! 
Taking away all of America's guns is serious business!

Or did you mean to say taking them away from only the good guys?
Taking away just 100 million guns from good guys would be a hell of a lot easier than taking away 400 million guns away from everybody!

How many olympic size swimming pools would it take to fit 400 million guns?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 21, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Yeah but when Shooter? a year, a couple of years, or 10 years, or when?


Since you, as always, are only going to tuck your tail and run away, why don't you just do that now and we can skip the 2-3 posts that it will take for me to put you in a position where you have no choice but to do so.
Thanks.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We have 350 million guns in circulation right now


It's possible that the Dems will take away all the guns but it's not of any immediate concern to even our Shooter.
fuggetaboutit >


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 21, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Indeed, but DNC butt bois like rightwinger claim it doesn't matter because Beto didn't win.
> 
> LOL


Rightwingner isn't worth the electrons it takes to respond to him.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We have 350 million guns in circulation right now


The anti-gunners want all those guns confiscated


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Not the average guy useful ones just the military grade weaponry and that;s a good thing.


Is this a military grade weapon?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 21, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Yeah but when Shooter? a year, a couple of years, or 10 years, or when?
> *If you're going to predict that the Dems are going to take all the guns away, then you owe us an answer on when! *
> I won't make light of it, I promise!
> Taking away all of America's guns is serious business!
> ...


When they think they can do it without committing political suicide.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Says Clayton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one is going to ‘ban’ guns, no one is going to ‘confiscate’ guns – those are ridiculous lies propagated by the right.

And no one is going to use civil suits against gun makers to ‘ban’ AR 15s – that’s another ridiculous rightwing lie.

Rightists have been lying about guns being ‘banned’ and ‘confiscated’ for decades – and it hasn’t happened, nor will it happen.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one is going to ‘ban’ guns, no one is going to ‘confiscate’ guns – those are ridiculous lies propagated by the right.
> 
> And no one is going to use civil suits against gun makers to ‘ban’ AR 15s – that’s another ridiculous rightwing lie.
> 
> Rightists have been lying about guns being ‘banned’ and ‘confiscated’ for decades – and it hasn’t happened, nor will it happen.


The NRA makes a fortune off of just that fear mongering


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one is going to ‘ban’ guns, no one is going to ‘confiscate’ guns – those are ridiculous lies propagated by the right.
> 
> And no one is going to use civil suits against gun makers to ‘ban’ AR 15s – that’s another ridiculous rightwing lie.
> 
> Rightists have been lying about guns being ‘banned’ and ‘confiscated’ for decades – and it hasn’t happened, nor will it happen.


Are you saying no politician is pushing for a mandatory but back and ban semi-automatic rifles?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The anti-gunners want all those guns confiscated



Kamala is gunna take your guns!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Well nobody took any Remingtons away so I don't know how that figures in.  Moreover, this - rumor - that "Dems want to disarm Americans and take guns away from people" is just nonsense and purveyors of this fear mongering rumor have no hope of validating it.


Correct.

The notion that Democrats want to ‘disarm’ Americans is indeed nonsense, demagoguery, and a lie.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one is going to ‘ban’ guns, no one is going to ‘confiscate’ guns – those are ridiculous lies propagated by the right.


Innumerable Democrats, however, claim they will do exactly that - ban guns, confiscate guns, or both.
Therefore, your claim, above, is only true if those on the right know the Democrats who claim they will do exactly that are lying.
The obvious question for you:
Why are the Democrats lying?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The notion that Democrats want to ‘disarm’ Americans is indeed nonsense, demagoguery, and a lie.


Why are you lying?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Kamala is gunna take your guns!


She said she would


----------



## Dadoalex (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Says Clayton:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please provide the details of any gun bans or confiscations.

We all want to know!

BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 21, 2022)

jet57 said:


> I think they will and they have done that already


Wrong.

Democrats have not sought ‘ban’ guns with lawsuits – that’s a ridiculous lie.

The Remington lawsuit is unique to Remington, it applies to no other gun manufacturer.

Remington’s problems are the consequence of bad business management, bankruptcies, and poor-quality products, having little to do with this lawsuit.

As long as gun manufacturers don’t engage in the same reckless, irresponsible advertising as Remington, they have nothing to fear from lawsuits.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> She said she would



I would buy more and hide them if I were you. 
That way Kamala can’t take them


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We have 350 million guns in circulation right now


Which is why the lie that anyone seeks to ‘ban’ guns is idiocy.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 21, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Taking away all of America's guns is serious business!


Taking away all of America’s guns is a ridiculous rightwing lie.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Innumerable Democrats, however, claim they will do exactly that - ban guns, confiscate guns, or both.
> Therefore, your claim, above, is only true if those on the right know the Democrats who claim they will do exactly that are lying.
> The obvious question for you:
> Why are the Democrats lying?


You have Democrats on both ends of the spectrum
The extreme wants to ban certain weapons and high capacity magazines

Most Dems are asking for sensible gun controls, background checks, records of sales, registrations

Most Americans, even gun owners, agree


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The extreme wants to ban certain weapons and high capacity magazines


And however wrongheaded, such measures are perfectly Constitutional.

Moreover, the extreme makeup a tiny, non-representative minority of Democrats devoid of political influence; indeed, at the national level there’s no political will at all for ‘bans’ – that’s why the right’s lies about Democrats wanting to ‘ban’ and ‘confiscate’ guns is truly ridiculous.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I would buy more and hide them if I were you.
> That way Kamala can’t take them


A confiscation will start a civil war.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And however wrongheaded, such measures are perfectly Constitutional.
> 
> Moreover, the extreme makeup a tiny, non-representative minority of Democrats devoid of political influence; indeed, at the national level there’s no political will at all for ‘bans’ – that’s why the right’s lies about Democrats wanting to ‘ban’ and ‘confiscate’ guns is truly ridiculous.


Banning guns is unconstitutional, period.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> A confiscation will start a civil war.


You will get over it

Kamala will give you a voucher for $100 off of an Electric Vehicle


----------



## AMart (Feb 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> How many did he take?


He lost.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 21, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You will get over it
> 
> Kamala will give you a voucher for $100 off of an Electric Vehicle


Im not worried about it.  I live in a free state.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Taking away all of America’s guns is a ridiculous rightwing lie.


We should maybe take 14 Shooter seriously if he tells us when they're going to take all the guns! 
He could be thinking, over the period of 50 years or maybe a 100 years?


----------



## Donald H (Feb 21, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Is this a military grade weapon?View attachment 604589View attachment 604589


No Bill, as long as it isn't black. maybe it's one of your garland rifles?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 21, 2022)

Donald H said:


> No Bill, as long as it isn't black. maybe it's one of your garland rifles?


It has to be Black to be "military grade"?...loo


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 21, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one is going to ‘ban’ guns, no one is going to ‘confiscate’ guns – those are ridiculous lies propagated by the right.
> 
> And no one is going to use civil suits against gun makers to ‘ban’ AR 15s – that’s another ridiculous rightwing lie.
> 
> Rightists have been lying about guns being ‘banned’ and ‘confiscated’ for decades – and it hasn’t happened, nor will it happen.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 21, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Why are you lying?


you have said this to jones a few times...how come he doesnt answer you?.....


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 21, 2022)

Donald H said:


> We should maybe take 14 Shooter seriously if he tells us when they're going to take all the guns!
> He could be thinking, over the period of 50 years or maybe a 100 years?


Since you, as always, are only going to tuck your tail and run away, why don't you just do that now and we can skip the 2-3 posts that it will take for me to put you in a position where you have no choice but to do so.
Thanks.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 21, 2022)

Harry Dresden said:


> you have said this to jones a few times...how come he doesnt answer you?.....


Because he -knows- he's lying.


----------



## ... (Feb 22, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Is this a military grade weapon?View attachment 604589View attachment 604589


Wrong


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 22, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Wrong


It isn't?


----------



## ... (Feb 23, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> It isn't?




Well, here is a military grade weapon:

Here's a weapon sold in a store that is a military grade weapon:

The second weapon is for all intents and purposes - an M16.  These rifles are chosen because of their purpose and effect which is why the M16 was the chosen rifle over the M14.  Those Vietnam M16s however got a lot of guys killed because of their slip-shod chamber finishing and ball powder.

Sorry the jpeg images didn't load like I wanted...


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Feb 23, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Well, here is a military grade weapon:
> 
> Here's a weapon sold in a store that is a military grade weapon:
> 
> ...


The M-16 wasn't chosen because it was more lethal.  A mass shooter can inflict as many casualties with a manually operated weapon (lever action, pump).  An M-1 Garand will cause as much, or more carnage as an AR-15.  So would a bolt action.  There's a lot of hype that has built up around the AR-15 and most of it is false.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 23, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Wrong


The US military issues it, for combat.
How is it not military grade?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 23, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Well, here is a military grade weapon:
> Here's a weapon sold in a store that is a military grade weapon:


If an AR15-type weapon is sold in a standard gun store, it is not military grade..


----------



## ... (Feb 23, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Well, here is a military grade weapon:
> 
> Here's a weapon sold in a store that is a military grade weapon:
> 
> The second weapon is for all intents and purposes - an M16.  These rifles are chosen because of their purpose and effect which is why the M16 was the chosen rifle over the M14.  Those Vietnam M16s however got a lot of guys killed because of their slip-shod chamber finishing and ball powder.





M14 Shooter said:


> The US military issues it, for combat.
> How is it not military grade?


It looks like a deer rifle. Did you post a sniper rifle?


----------



## ... (Feb 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> If an AR15-type weapon is sold in a standard gun store, it is not military grade..


It has the very same fire power as an M16, 30 rounds at a time.  That is not a hunting rifle, it is a rifle used to kill multiple people in a very short period of time.  The AR is a bush gun and that’s how it has been used against the populace.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 23, 2022)

jet57 said:


> It looks like a deer rifle. Did you post a sniper rifle?


What's the difference?

USMC M40A1






Remington Model 700


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 23, 2022)

jet57 said:


> It has the very same fire power as an M16, 30 rounds at a time.


First:  False.  the M16 is select-fire, the AR15 is not.
Second:  That doesn't make it military grade.


jet57 said:


> That is not a hunting rifle,


There's nothing on the North American continent that cannot be effectively hunted with an AR15/AR10
How can you be right?


jet57 said:


> it is a rifle used to kill multiple people in a very short period of time.


Unsupportable nonsense
And, even if true:
On average, per year, over the last 40 years, fewer than 11 people are killed with them.


jet57 said:


> The AR is a bush gun and that’s how it has been used against the populace.


See above.
Two orders of magnitude more people are murdered with baseball bats and other blunt objects.


----------



## ... (Feb 23, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> What's the difference?
> 
> USMC M40A1
> 
> ...


They all appear to be M40s: 7.62. My 1938 Russian M91-30 uses 7.62 as well.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 23, 2022)

jet57 said:


> They all appear to be M40s:


One is an M40.
The other two are Remington model 700s.
What's the difference?


----------



## marvin martian (Feb 23, 2022)

jet57 said:


> It has the very same fire power as an M16, 30 rounds at a time.  That is not a hunting rifle, it is a rifle used to kill multiple people in a very short period of time.  The AR is a bush gun and that’s how it has been used against the populace.



^^^This type of ignorance is why people like you and Beto and all your other fellow fascists are so dangerous.


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Well, here is a military grade weapon:
> 
> Here's a weapon sold in a store that is a military grade weapon:
> 
> ...




They were chosen because they were lighter, the ammo was lighter, and likely the bribes they paid to the government officials were higher.........


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> It has the very same fire power as an M16, 30 rounds at a time.  That is not a hunting rifle, it is a rifle used to kill multiple people in a very short period of time.  The AR is a bush gun and that’s how it has been used against the populace.




Moron.......knives, clubs and empty hands kill more people every single year than rifles of all kinds....we need to ban baseball bats and kitchen knives.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Feb 24, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Like the issue presented in the OP - which you did not address:
> This is only true if these "purveyors" know the Democrats who claim they will do exactly that are lying.
> The obvious question  for you:
> Why are the Democrats lying?


That's the easiest question of them all, its simple . Democrats lie about everything.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> What are Dems lying about exactly?


Everything.


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Everything.


Name the lies.


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron.......knives, clubs and empty hands kill more people every single year than rifles of all kinds....we need to ban baseball bats and kitchen knives.


That’s funny: very emotional.


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> They were chosen because they were lighter, the ammo was lighter, and likely the bribes they paid to the government officials were higher.........


No idea what you’re trying to say there.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Name the lies.


Holy shit. Were you born yesterday , or just come out of a coma? Let's start with Trump colluded with Russia.  Or , nobody spied on Trump.  Or hunters laptop is Russian disinformation.


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Holy shit. Were you born yesterday , or just come out of a coma? Let's start with Trump colluded with Russia.  Or , nobody spied on Trump.  Or hunters laptop is Russian disinformation.


None of that has any basis in objective fact.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Name the lies.


Apparently, they are lying about wanting to ban and confiscate guns.
Why do they lie about this?


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Apparently, they are lying about wanting to ban and confiscate guns.
> Why do they lie about this?


What confiscations?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> What confiscations?


Read for comprehension:
Apparently, they are lying about *wanting *to ban and confiscate guns.
Thank you
Now then...
Why do they lie about this?


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Read for comprehension:
> Apparently, they are lying about *wanting *to ban and confiscate guns.
> Thank you
> Now then...
> Why do they lie about this?


I read very well.
Again, what confiscations?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> I read very well.


Then you understand why your question is irrelevant.
So, I ask again:
Why do the Democrats about their desire to ban and confiscate guns?


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Then you understand why your question is irrelevant.
> So, I ask again:
> Why do the Democrats about their desire to ban and confiscate guns?


Nothing irrelevant art all.  What confiscations are the Democrats lying about.

Specifically - answer that question.


----------



## hadit (Feb 24, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Kamala Harris is going to take your guns
> 
> Better hide them


Did you think that wasn't already happening?


----------



## hadit (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Not the average guy useful ones just the military grade weaponry and that;s a good thing.


"Military grade" = big, black and scary. Put a carved walnut stock on it and viola, not "military grade" anymore.


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> If an AR15-type weapon is sold in a standard gun store, it is not military grade..


Let me dissuade you from your current argumental course...

The Creator Of The AR-15 Rifle Only Invented The Gun For One Purpose



> Now, the AR-15 creator's family has spoken out about mass shootings, and how their late father viewed the weapon.
> 
> Eugene Stoner invented the AR-15 in 1959. The assault rifle was created as a military weapon — not meant for sport or defense. In an anonymous interview with MSNBC, Stoner's family spoke out:
> 
> ...





The Complete History of the AR-15 Rifle | Small Wars Journal



> The ArmaLite 15 is a classic assault rifle. You might know it better as an M-16, the U.S. Military's version of the weapon. Today, we are going to take you through the history of this iconic American weapon, from its inception in 1959 to the present day.
> 
> 
> The first AR-15 weapons were sold by Colt to the Federation of Malaya (modern day Malaysia).
> ...



I can trot out as many articles just like that, that show how wrong you are about the AR15.

So I challenge you to prove those points wrong.


I will answer no further replies to you on the AR15 until you prove all that information to be absolutely wrong.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Nothing irrelevant art all.  What confiscations are the Democrats lying about.=
> Specifically - answer that question.


I will, as soon as you point to the post where I said there were any confiscations.
If you cannot, then your question is indeed irrelevant.

In contrast, my question - the one you seek to avoid - is entirely relvant:
Why do the Democrats about their desire to ban and confiscate guns?       
Well?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Let me dissuade you from your current argumental course...
> The Creator Of The AR-15 Rifle Only Invented The Gun For One Purpose



Eugene Stoner did not invent the AR15 _as the term is used in current discussion.
Colt _did, with the purpose of creating a sporting rifle.
Boy, I bet you really thought you really had something there - instead, you simply illustrated your ignorance.

Thus, the fact remains:
If an AR15-type weapon is sold in a standard gun store, it is not military grade..


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> What's the difference?
> 
> USMC M40A1
> 
> ...


Funny post.  I always refer to them as "The Litmus Test": if someone who opposes your position on guns tries "The Litmus Test" that person's answers have to show a true expertise on guns or YOU (the gun thugs) will say that if you're not an expert, you cannot comment on any issue to with guns or the second amendment.

To that I ask you: which of the signers of the Second Amendment were known to be firearms experts, so judged  by the Military?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Funny post.  I always refer to them as "The Litmus Test":


In other words, you cannot demonstrate the difference between the hunting rifles and sniper rifles presented to you..
Thank you

Pro tip:
When you do not know anything about a subject, you cannot have an intelligent conversation with regard to same..


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Let me dissuade you from your current argumental course...
> 
> The Creator Of The AR-15 Rifle Only Invented The Gun For One Purpose
> 
> ...




You are a moron...


*The FOIA request itself was prompted from a Nov. 2017 article in The Atlantic in which the magazine, unsurprisingly to anyone familiar with its anti-gun bent, attempted to bolster a claim that “these rifles were meant for the military, not civilians.”*

*“Colt sent a pilot model rifle (serial no. GX4968) to the BATF for civilian sale approval on Oct. 23, 1963. It was approved on Dec. 10, 1963, and sales of the ‘Model R6000 Colt AR-15 SP1 Sporter Rifle’ began on Jan 2, 1964,” one critic of the article contended. “The M16 wasn’t issued to infantry units until 1965 (as the XM16E1), wasn’t standardized as the M16A1 until 1967, and didn’t officially replace the M14 until 1969.”*










						Original ATF AR-15 Classification Refutes Claim that Rifle ‘Not Meant’ for Civilians
					

[T]he magazine, unsurprisingly to anyone familiar with its anti-gun bent, attempted to bolster a claim that “these rifles were meant for the military, not civilians.”




					www.ammoland.com


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> In other words, you cannot demonstrate the difference between the hunting rifles and sniper rifles presented to you..
> Thank you
> 
> Pro tip:
> When you do not know anything about a subject, you cannot have an intelligent conversation with regard to same..


You’ve been debunked.


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You are a moron...
> 
> 
> *The FOIA request itself was prompted from a Nov. 2017 article in The Atlantic in which the magazine, unsurprisingly to anyone familiar with its anti-gun bent, attempted to bolster a claim that “these rifles were meant for the military, not civilians.”*
> ...


Uh no. You’ve been educated on the AR15 and its offspring the M16.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> You’ve been debunked.



Not once.   And especially not by you.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Uh no. You’ve been educated on the AR15 and its offspring the M16.


At this point, it's clear you'd rather lie than admit you're wrong.


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Not once.   And especially not by you.


Sure you have: you don’t know anything about the AR15.


----------



## ... (Feb 24, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> At this point, it's clear you'd rather lie than admit you're wrong.


So now you’re scared.  You don’t know anything dude; you been discredited.
Thanks for playin!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 24, 2022)

jet57 said:


> Sure you have: you don’t know anything about the AR15.


Thank you for making it clear there's no need for me to waste any more time on you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 24, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Indeed, but DNC butt bois like rightwinger claim it doesn't matter because Beto didn't win.
> 
> LOL


He forgets that Beta said that shit TO A THUNDERING APPLAUSE at the Democommie debates, so it's FUCKING BULLSHIT to say they do NOT want to confiscate all guns.

You Dems know how you can prove to us that Dems don't want to take all our guns?

Kill yourselves.


----------



## ... (Feb 25, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Thank you for making it clear there's no need for me to waste any more time on you.


You're going to have to be wired tight to debate me on guns or anything else.


----------



## ... (Feb 25, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Thank you for making it clear there's no need for me to waste any more time on you.


You’ve gotten the message: your BS is going to get trashed right away.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 25, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> He forgets that Beta said that shit TO A THUNDERING APPLAUSE at the Democommie debates, so it's FUCKING BULLSHIT to say they do NOT want to confiscate all guns.
> You Dems know how you can prove to us that Dems don't want to take all our guns?
> Kill yourselves.


The Democrats, almost every day,  give us every reason to trust them less with the right to keep and bear arms than they trust Republicans with the right to an abortion.


----------



## ... (Feb 25, 2022)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> He forgets that Beta said that shit TO A THUNDERING APPLAUSE at the Democommie debates, so it's FUCKING BULLSHIT to say they do NOT want to confiscate all guns.
> 
> You Dems know how you can prove to us that Dems don't want to take all our guns?
> 
> Kill yourselves.


You have no hope of backing up that BS with anything that would be considered factual.
So live your Alex Jones reality all you want.


----------



## ... (Feb 25, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> The Democrats, almost every day,  give us every reason to trust them less with the right to keep and bear arms than they trust Republicans with the right to an abortion.


You have absolutely no idea what you’re talking about.


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 4, 2022)

M14 Shooter said:


> Why are the Democrats lying?


Because the party is infested with progressives, and progressives always lie.


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 4, 2022)

... said:


> this - rumor - that "Dems want to disarm Americans and take guns away from people" is just nonsense and purveyors of this fear mongering rumor have no hope of validating it.


Not at all.  That is exactly what Democrats want to do.




... said:


> The only thing that makes sense in your reply here is that Clayton said that Dems are not going to use shootings and law suits to ban certain guns.
> I think they will and they have done that already:


So there you go.  The Democrats are lying when they say that isn't their goal.




... said:


> it's time for a brush up and if these lawsuits keep rendering multi-million dollar awards for things like Sandy Hook, then said "assault weapons" will just become a liability for manufacturers and that alone may put a ban on manufacturing and sales.


Not assault weapons.  Having a pistol grip on a gun does not make it an assault weapon.




... said:


> I'm for that.


We know.  And that's why we say you are lying whenever you say you are not for it.




... said:


> What are Dems lying about exactly?


Pretty much everything.  But in the context of this thread they are lying about their gun ban agenda.




... said:


> Not the average guy useful ones just the military grade weaponry


Wrong.  Military grade weaponry was restricted 88 years ago.

You are trying to outlaw average guy useful ones.




... said:


> and that's a good thing.


There is nothing good about you violating people's civil liberties for no reason.


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 4, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one is going to ‘ban’ guns, no one is going to ‘confiscate’ guns – those are ridiculous lies propagated by the right.
> And no one is going to use civil suits against gun makers to ‘ban’ AR 15s – that’s another ridiculous rightwing lie.
> Rightists have been lying about guns being ‘banned’ and ‘confiscated’ for decades – and it hasn’t happened, nor will it happen.


That is incorrect.  The right is telling the truth.  That is exactly what the left is trying to do.

The reason why it keeps not happening is because the right keeps defeating the left.  But it remains true that it is what the left is trying to do.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The notion that Democrats want to ‘disarm’ Americans is indeed nonsense, demagoguery, and a lie.


No.  That is the truth.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Wrong.
> Democrats have not sought ‘ban’ guns with lawsuits – that’s a ridiculous lie.


Not wrong.  The left seeks exactly that.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The Remington lawsuit is unique to Remington, it applies to no other gun manufacturer.


The left hopes to repeat with other lawsuits.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Remington’s problems are the consequence of bad business management, bankruptcies, and poor-quality products, having little to do with this lawsuit.


True.  But note that they have new owners now.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> As long as gun manufacturers don’t engage in the same reckless, irresponsible advertising as Remington, they have nothing to fear from lawsuits.


Remington did not engage in reckless or irresponsible advertising.  They were merely falsely accused of it.

And if they can be falsely accused of it, so can other companies.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Which is why the lie that anyone seeks to ‘ban’ guns is idiocy.


Not a lie.  That is exactly what the left seeks.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Taking away all of America’s guns is a ridiculous rightwing lie.


No, it is an accurate description of the progressive agenda.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And however wrongheaded, such measures are perfectly Constitutional.


That is incorrect.  Violating our civil liberties is not constitutional.




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Moreover, the extreme makeup a tiny, non-representative minority of Democrats devoid of political influence; indeed, at the national level there’s no political will at all for ‘bans’ – that’s why the right’s lies about Democrats wanting to ‘ban’ and ‘confiscate’ guns is truly ridiculous.


History shows that you are wrong.  Barack Obama wasted the entire first hundred days of his second term (and essentially wrecked his presidency) in a futile effort to try to ban a lot of guns.


----------



## Open Bolt (Apr 4, 2022)

... said:


> Well, here is a military grade weapon:
> Here's a weapon sold in a store that is a military grade weapon:
> The second weapon is for all intents and purposes - an M16.


Not even close.  A military grade M-16 would be capable of full-auto or burst-fire.




... said:


> It has the very same fire power as an M16, 30 rounds at a time.


No it doesn't.  It is limited to semi-auto-only.




... said:


> That is not a hunting rifle,


That would be news to all the people who use them for protection against foxes and coyotes.




... said:


> it is a rifle used to kill multiple people in a very short period of time.


Any rifle with a large magazine can be used to do that.




... said:


> I can trot out as many articles just like that, that show how wrong you are about the AR15.
> So I challenge you to prove those points wrong.
> I will answer no further replies to you on the AR15 until you prove all that information to be absolutely wrong.


It is not so much that the information is wrong as it is that you are wrongly applying it to semi-auto-only guns.

The information was about full-auto weapons.




... said:


> You’ve been debunked.


No he hasn't.




... said:


> Uh no. You’ve been educated on the AR15 and its offspring the M16.


Don't be silly.  He already knew everything about those weapons.




... said:


> Sure you have: you don’t know anything about the AR15.


Yes he does.




... said:


> So now you’re scared.  You don’t know anything dude; you been discredited.
> Thanks for playin!


He knows plenty.

He has hardly been discredited.

I don't have any inside information, but I seriously doubt that he is scared.




... said:


> You have no hope of backing up that BS with anything that would be considered factual.
> So live your Alex Jones reality all you want.


Facts are hardly BS.  I'm sure if he cared he could dig up the video of the event in question.

But all we really need to do is refer to your earlier post where you openly admitted to wanting to ban a bunch of guns.


----------

